
The artic is 36 degrees F warmer than normal - edejong
http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/next/earth/the-arctic-is-36-degrees-f-warmer-than-normal/?utm_medium=novasocial&utm_campaign=nova_next&linkId=31327062
======
edejong
The Washington Post has a more in-depth article [1]. The map projection is
more appropriate as well. (Mercator for a representation of the polar
region...)

[1] [https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/energy-
environment/wp/20...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/energy-
environment/wp/2016/11/17/the-north-pole-is-an-insane-36-degrees-warmer-than-
normal-as-winter-descends/?tid=sm_tw&utm_term=.44245e4b4b13)

~~~
sctb
Discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12981650](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12981650)

------
return0
And what about the -36F drops in siberia!

~~~
napsterbr
It's just as bad. It's not about _warming_ itself, but drastic climate
_changes_. Both changes are really really bad for the environment and
ecosystem.

~~~
exclusiv
Tell that to the sun, which is 99.9% of the mass of the solar system.

~~~
grzm
What do you mean? Maybe I need another cup of coffee.

~~~
exclusiv
Haha probably me too. :)

I agree that drastic changes are bad for the environment, but the sun doesn't
care and it's basically our entire universe.

From the article's intro: "As the Arctic settles into polar night, scientists
are noticing that something has gone horribly wrong."

What's horribly wrong? Would scientists say a volcano is horribly wrong
because it's rumbling? The climate is always changing and we have a very short
history of data.

I just keep seeing these types of articles which are supposed to be
scientific. Scientists are making observations but that's it. It's always the
first step. These scientists are glorified weathermen. I don't see anything
about what's going on with the sun or the moon which I find disturbing.

~~~
Oletros
> The climate is always changing and we have a very short history of data.

> These scientists are glorified weathermen

> I don't see anything about what's going on with the sun or the moon which I
> find disturbing.

Three of the most wrong arguments done by deniers

~~~
exclusiv
I'm not denying the climate changes.

Please show me the reports that include data on solar and lunar activity.
Extremely few and far between and you know it.

------
hliyan
Very worrying, I hope we're not heading for runaway warming: one freak winter
with less ice cover -> more solar radiation absorbed -> more melting -> even
less ice cover next winter...

